# whatsapp messages delayed only on my home wifi



## darkred012 (Oct 17, 2012)

hello im having a big probelm and need help!

i tried many things to do and nothing works.
Let me explain  all the things I've learned. First of all, the problem only occurs on my home wireless network and not at other locations. Sometimes whem someone wants to send me a message I get it delayied between two to 30 minutes. This does not happen when I'm a regular Internet connection. In addition,when i open the app it takes it about 30 seconds to connect and to start sending the messages i tayped message (message waiting with a form of alarm).
I checked the problem in six different phones and it occurs on evrey android that i tried (S2 S3), but not on iphones.

I redefined the home network, I changed my router and modem and still nothing has changed (but not the companies that give me this servises)
All Android-based mobile I use experienced this problem so there is no issue with the device itself or the application download.

help me becuse i am getting crazyyyyyyyyy


----------



## irul77 (Oct 17, 2012)

uninstal ur whatsup and instal again..or check maybe whatsup need update..:good:


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 17, 2012)

*rybrosp consider*



irul77 said:


> uninstal ur whatsup and instal again..or check maybe whatsup need update..:good:

Click to collapse




u realy think that i didnt do that??!!


----------



## irul77 (Oct 17, 2012)

darkred012 said:


> u realy think that i didnt do that??!!

Click to collapse



are u done try for direfent phone a android phone..


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 17, 2012)

Given the scenario you have given;-
1) Your phone works fine for WhatsApp everywhere else
2) Other phones have problems with WhatsApp at your home
3) You've changed the network, router and modem

There is only one possible cause - your ISP must be throttling the WhatsApp data stream for some reason.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 17, 2012)

You didn't say what happens if you use your device on a different wifi network.


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 17, 2012)

darkred012 said:


> First of all, the problem only occurs on my home wireless network and not at other locations.

Click to collapse





post-mortem said:


> You didn't say what happens if you use your device on a different wifi network.

Click to collapse



I took that to mean it worked fine on other WiFi networks.  Maybe I shouldn't have made that assumption.


----------



## kalman5 (Oct 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I took that to mean it worked fine on other WiFi networks.  Maybe I shouldn't have made that assumption.

Click to collapse



Your ISP is doing deep packet inspection delaying the Whatsup messages ?


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 17, 2012)

kalman5 said:


> Your ISP is doing deep packet inspection delaying the Whatsup messages ?

Click to collapse



If all the other statements are correct then the only thing left which could cause the problem is his ISP - whether it is deliberate throttling or not is a different matter.


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 18, 2012)

*didnt work*

i changed the company, which is my isp, to another one yestarday - didnt work

the thing is that i noticed that it is not only whatsapp that delayed, but evrey app - facebook email.......

so the problem is not specific with whatsapp, but the all push serives

on over networks he works fine, when i had an iphone (until 3 weeks ago) this never happend

i dont know what to d' and im geting crazyyyyyy


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 18, 2012)

darkred012 said:


> i changed the company, which is my isp, to another one yestarday - didnt work
> 
> the thing is that i noticed that it is not only whatsapp that delayed, but evrey app - facebook email.......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still trying to understand exactly when this happens.  Do you get this problem with delays on other WiFi networks?


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I'm still trying to understand exactly when this happens.  Do you get this problem with delays on other WiFi networks?

Click to collapse



no only at my homenetwork


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 18, 2012)

It's clearly a networking issue, and my prime suspect is your router's settings.

Do this for a trial:  Completely erase all settings in your router (hold down the reset button for 10 seconds, or whatever).  Then do just the bare minimum setup in the router's settings, no password, no IP reservation, no port forwarding, no nothing.  Then, see if the problem persists.


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 18, 2012)

post-mortem said:


> It's clearly a networking issue, and my prime suspect is your router's settings.
> 
> Do this for a trial:  Completely erase all settings in your router (hold down the reset button for 10 seconds, or whatever).  Then do just the bare minimum setup in the router's settings, no password, no IP reservation, no port forwarding, no nothing.  Then, see if the problem persists.

Click to collapse



If that works then I will swear loudly at the OP because he previously stated;-



darkred012 said:


> I changed my router and modem and still nothing has changed

Click to collapse


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, something's fishy.  I'm guessing he swapped his physical router for another one, but set up all kinds of routing features which are messing with his phone.

If he comes back and says he's only got 1 computer and 1 phone, and never changed any settings but the SSID and added WPA, then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 18, 2012)

post-mortem said:


> Yeah, something's fishy.  I'm guessing he swapped his physical router for another one, but set up all kinds of routing features which are messing with his phone.
> 
> If he comes back and says he's only got 1 computer and 1 phone, and never changed any settings but the SSID and added WPA, then I'm out of ideas.

Click to collapse



I have to admit that a couple of times I've found myself wondering ...


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 18, 2012)

hi

first of all i didnt do any configuring with the router exepat a pasword

at first i used what the company calles a HOTBOks (the name of the internet company is hot) it is a a device which is a phone line + modem + router

i thougt maybe the problem came from there, so i canceld the built in wiifii any did it  "private" by conacting to a EDIMAX router - only put the CD install ps and thats it - didnt work
i changed the ISP for my home - still didnt work....

at my gf house, she has the same hotbok and no problems whatsoever.....


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 18, 2012)

Take your hotboks or router to your girlfriend's house, and see if your phone works there.  If not, then the problem is in your house/router.


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 19, 2012)

i dont think it is posibble to do that......

i have no idea what to do - only going back to the very limited world of iphone bahhhh


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 19, 2012)

My money's on your gateway/router being the source of the problem.


----------



## darkred012 (Oct 17, 2012)

hello im having a big probelm and need help!

i tried many things to do and nothing works.
Let me explain  all the things I've learned. First of all, the problem only occurs on my home wireless network and not at other locations. Sometimes whem someone wants to send me a message I get it delayied between two to 30 minutes. This does not happen when I'm a regular Internet connection. In addition,when i open the app it takes it about 30 seconds to connect and to start sending the messages i tayped message (message waiting with a form of alarm).
I checked the problem in six different phones and it occurs on evrey android that i tried (S2 S3), but not on iphones.

I redefined the home network, I changed my router and modem and still nothing has changed (but not the companies that give me this servises)
All Android-based mobile I use experienced this problem so there is no issue with the device itself or the application download.

help me becuse i am getting crazyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aradfan (Nov 21, 2012)

Besides my whatsapp messages, all my facebook pm's, mails get delayed. The problem began with android 4.1.2
Any ideas what might be it?

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Besides my whatsapp messages, my facebook pm's, mails get delayed. This started with android 4.1.2, any ideas what might be it?


----------



## Wienen (Nov 22, 2012)

Aradfan said:


> Besides my whatsapp messages, all my facebook pm's, mails get delayed. The problem began with android 4.1.2
> Any ideas what might be it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this problem occur when your phone is in standby mode? Because after a couple of minutes your phone disables your wifi connection when it's locked. To reduce battery consumption.

Maybe it's not correctly switching between Wifi and 3G.

Does the problem still occur while your phone is unlocked?

And what about when your connected to another wifi connection but the same ISP?


----------



## Aradfan (Nov 24, 2012)

So my problem is exactely like this : The phone is syncing data and recieving all FB,Gtalk and whatsapp messages on time through mobile data network - Then I turn the wi-fi on, again everything is normal - Turn the wi-fi off and enable data network and from this point everything goes bad - When I leave the phone for 10min and then turn it on, from 3G(blue) goes to H(blue) -> then to 3G(grey bars) ->H(grey bars) ->3G(blue) ->H(blue) and then I must enter one application to start the sync. To fix it I must go to APN and select another APN. Is it my Providers fault, or is it something wrong with the phone?.Thanks efrant !!!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seregwethrin (May 28, 2013)

I have the same issue at my home.

Facts:

Push messages are delayed only at my home network
Router changed, didn't help
Used VPN, didn't help
Used same router in another place, no problem there! It worked without an issue.
My Galaxy S3's mainboard has changed (_due to another issue_) and that didn't help either
So it is not phone specific
Push messages generally arrive 10-15 minutes later.
When I open Whatsapp it takes 20-30 seconds to load the "Last online status" for the first time for any contact after leaving phone untouched more than 10 minutes.
I assume the reason is whatsapp first checks for push messages before opening a connection to their servers.
Web browser and other apps work without any delay when I open them (so the problem is only at push messages)

Possible issues:

My apartment has lots of WiFis, this could just be the problem. Changed WiFi channel, didn't help, but no channel is good, lots of WiFis.
ISP's router which gets my packets has an issue.

Non-possible issues:

Whatpsapp or Google Push server issue.
Not possible because I've tried another wifi at 3 kilometers far away which worked with the same router. I'm pretty sure Google Push and Whatsapp servers haven't changed. (Well, I live in Turkey, I'm certain that only EU servers serve here. 3 kilometers wouldn't change anything.)


----------



## timgreen123 (May 29, 2013)

me too,
if what's app do not running now. message will delay almost 2-5minis after people sent to me


----------



## raza1 (May 30, 2013)

timgreen123 said:


> me too,
> if what's app do not running now. message will delay almost 2-5minis after people sent to me

Click to collapse



Yep, same for me, like 5 minutes of delay. When switching to 3g it immediately receives Whatsapps. 
But when I'm outside (pub or work) it happens too, so I think the problem is with data connection (wifi or 3g) switching on and off when in standby modus.
But I didn't set up any energy saver or something like that.


----------



## Dennisdej7 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Same issue*

Same problem here, I also have got the i9300.
This problem only appears on wifi at my home.
Everything else is working, facebook notifications etc.

On 3G Whatsapp always works and everywhere.

Maybe it has something to do with the 5.0ghz / 2,4ghz or b/g/n settings from our modems/routers?

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

I just checked the version of my Whatsapp, and although I always update through the Playstore this version is very old.
_Didn't remember the version, but there was a huge difference with the new one I've installed._
So I downloaded it via the website on my pc, putted this newer version on my phone and installed it.

I am hoping for some good results...

Check version and download .apk here, official website/link: http://www.whatsapp.com/android/


----------



## robin007bond (Jul 6, 2013)

Seregwethrin said:


> I have the same issue at my home.
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same problem here!


----------



## xda_emanuel (Jul 17, 2013)

robin007bond said:


> Exactly the same problem here!

Click to collapse



Same problem here too. So there's still no fix for this problem? Im getting crazy.


----------



## greenguggu (Jul 17, 2013)

Try going to advanced wifi settings and make it always on keep wifi on during sleep

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using xda premium


----------



## sam5887 (Jul 19, 2013)

timgreen123 said:


> me too,
> if what's app do not running now. message will delay almost 2-5minis after people sent to me

Click to collapse



same with me too. but the different is...im using mobile data, not wifi.
n im using stock rom galaxy note1.


----------



## huetvatm (Jul 20, 2013)

The same to me..

Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali525 (Aug 6, 2013)

same problem...
it starts after jellybean update while when on ics everything was fine
galaxy note n7000

EDIT-i have rooted note 1 running ics now(revert back) with speedmod kernel...
i hvae tried evry posible solution...flashed various jelly bean roms...same issue
but now on ics everything is fine

EDIT- Their is an application in play store GCM WIFI FIX....anyone running 4.1.2 may install & post result here if any progress...
i cant check as running ics now


----------



## Samo26 (Oct 17, 2013)

The same here with Galaxy note III 4G
So??


----------



## Galactus (Feb 19, 2014)

And the same here. HTC One, whatsapp delayed on wifi and instagram feed delayed too. Have to kill both apps to force them to connect. Other apps work though


----------



## AnToNiC13 (Feb 24, 2014)

same here....heard it was a router issue, but I can't get it working...


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Wifi delay*



darkred012 said:


> hello im having a big probelm and need help!
> 
> i tried many things to do and nothing works.
> Let me explain  all the things I've learned. First of all, the problem only occurs on my home wireless network and not at other locations. Sometimes whem someone wants to send me a message I get it delayied between two to 30 minutes. This does not happen when I'm a regular Internet connection. In addition,when i open the app it takes it about 30 seconds to connect and to start sending the messages i tayped message (message waiting with a form of alarm).
> ...

Click to collapse



it may be caused by whatsapp apk data buffer


----------



## origpumu (Feb 24, 2014)

tusharTD50 said:


> it may be caused by whatsapp apk data buffer

Click to collapse



Could it be the great deal by facebook and some server issues? I have the same problem here in wlan AND in mobile date mode.


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 25, 2014)

darkred012 said:


> hello im having a big probelm and need help!
> 
> i tried many things to do and nothing works.
> Let me explain  all the things I've learned. First of all, the problem only occurs on my home wireless network and not at other locations. Sometimes whem someone wants to send me a message I get it delayied between two to 30 minutes. This does not happen when I'm a regular Internet connection. In addition,when i open the app it takes it about 30 seconds to connect and to start sending the messages i tayped message (message waiting with a form of alarm).
> ...

Click to collapse





origpumu said:


> Could it be the great deal by facebook and some server issues? I have the same problem here in wlan AND in mobile date mode.

Click to collapse



Yes even since Facebook brought whatsapp it's being little cocky, servers are not faster like before and that's resulting in migration of users to telegram app which is very much similar to whatsapp.


----------

